# My baby pigeons



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Peach and Prince









Princess loves posing 









Boy sitting on his egg









Somebody hates the camara


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Road Runner (front) Bubsi (back)









Twins!









Bubsi as if to mean baby









Road runner from the cartoon show shes a really fast runner


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Princess spished her egg and it had a chick in it, I made her adopt the other egg from the other pair because the stopped sitting on it. The chicks have grown heaps Road runner is shy but friendly and sometimes gets scared. Bubsi gets angry and loves to peck i am fixing this.

More pictures comeing today to this fourm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous birds and pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us, and please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I could look at fantails all day!... very pretty.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Beautiful birds you have there.*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some very beautiful birds.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pretty.............................!!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks guys they sure are wonderful birds ill put picturea on of the new chick once it hatchs, its hatching at the moment


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

my chick hatched


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

postr pics soon


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Pigeons Wonderful


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry about the baby.. but that other fantail is sooooooo pretty!!!!!!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you spirit wings


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the Birds ! The Fantails are so elegant looking !


----------



## qasid (Jan 28, 2010)

the one standing on the chair is so fantastc but why you cut the feathers...


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

o i forgot people still were on this theard, i had to cut her wings a bit because it was getting to long and it kept getting stuck between her tail and she kept falling front ways but now there not growing to long and and shes much more happier


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a beautiful bird

Reti


----------

